# 4/19



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit it twice 2day 
this mornin fished 4 about 90mins caught 1 walleye 17'' an broke off a big striper  1/8 2''glow sassy shad #4 excel line 5'6''lite rod
this afternoon fished 4 about 45mins got 1 15'' saugeye on a spinner bait with
3'' white twister tail,,, then a farm fish on a 2'' glow tail 
have 2 work in mornin an honey dew in the afternoon  
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## fishfinder668 (Apr 14, 2004)

Heard of any tailwater action.....Pike Island or Cumberland???????


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

friend fished pike last evening didn't do anything he said
river is still real muddy 
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## fishfinder668 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Maybe it will be better by the weekend. I hope it will at least--love river fishing!!!!!!


----------

